# Air Sac Mites



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello

I've been reading about air sac mites, and so far, have only really read about the symptoms canaries/finches and the small birds have.

Cough, sneeze, click etc

Do pigeons exhibit different symptoms? Any variation in symptoms?
Is there phlegm/mucus grunting involved?

What have people seen in their birds?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

With Gapeworms and air sac mites I've personally seen many different symptoms.
One hen I remember, with open beak breathing, scratching her head and was uncomfortable all the time. There was a sort of grunting sound also. I was suspecting a respiratory problem until the bird started coughing a lot but there was no mucus in the throat. There was visible swelling in the throat too. After administration of ivermectin the bird showed dramatic recovery in couple of days.


----------

